# Aurora T-Jet Lincoln Continental



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I won a t-jet lot of body's & chassis off the bay and in the lot is a Aurora t-jet Lincoln Continental.
I was researching on line what year it may be. It's a 1941 Lincoln Continental closest I can tell.
As in the two pics I found on-line to compair the T-Jet to a 1.1 Lincoln Continental.
The only year I found that had Turn Signal Lights on top of the front fenders.

The one I am getting is Tan in color as in the 1.1 pic. 
The Red t-jet pic is just a stock photo I found on-line.
Will post pics of the one I won off the bay in a week or so.
Now I just need to track down some t-jet size White Wall Tires.

( After looking at pic of the one that I am getting again / It's a Pale Yellow not Tan ) ~ My mistake !!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> (/ It's a Pale Yellow not Tan )!


That's good 'cause the tan bodies tend to be very brittle.
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I won a t-jet lot of body's & chassis off the bay and in the lot is a Aurora t-jet Lincoln Continental.
> I was researching on line what year it may be. It's a 1941 Lincoln Continental closest I can tell.
> As in the two pics I found on-line to compair the T-Jet to a 1.1 Lincoln Continental.
> The only year I found that had Turn Signal Lights on top of the front fenders.
> ...


"...Now I just need to track down some t-jet size White Wall Tires..."
Good Luck!! Please PM me, if you find a source :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Your right you cant find them White Wall T-Jet tires, Couldn't find any on the bay.
So the next best thing is to see if a 1/64 Scale JOHNNY LIGHTNING 
Metal car With White Wall Rubber Tires,
Will work by pressing the JL 1/64 Wheels on to a t-jet axle with out braking them.
Or maybe put just the tires on an A/FX wheel ?
I see a lot of people putting 1/64 Greenlight diecast car wheels & tires on afx & t-jets now.
I know thay would be for display only, Don't know how good thay would work on the track.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

WEIRD_JACK used to sell whitewall silicones. You can contact him through eBay.
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have Weird-Jacks' white wall silicone t-jet tires.

in fact, I sent some to another member who was looking for them about a month ago.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I have Weird-Jacks' white wall silicone t-jet tires.
> 
> in fact, I sent some to another member who was looking for them about a month ago.


I actually PM'd him on another slot site...
he told me That "he doesn't make them anymore.. only once in awhile for himself.."

anymore sources out's dar' (??)

a VERY Generous-Soul on here, sent me some.. I even warned him that "They" may Not Be "Replaceable" 

Bubba 123 :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I think the Lincolns are very Kool! I have a mixture of original and repro bumpers to complete these.



Marty


----------

